# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > Flutter >  فراخوانی وب سرویس در فلاتر

## saeed-kh

سلام من یک وب سرویس دارم به آدرس *https://url.asmx*
این وب سرویس یک متد با نام method دارد، این متد یک سری پارامتر مثل p1 و p2 داره.
چجوری باید این متد از وب سرویس را در فلاتر فراخوانی کنم؟

----------


## fakhravari

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm2cgPLqidg

----------

